# Obtaining UAE (Dubai) drivers license



## rick_james (Oct 16, 2010)

Hello all, this is my first time using the expat website but have been told it's a great way to obtain answers. Brief info I am a US citizen have been living here in Dubai for nearly two years now. I know alot about stuff here in Dubai but there is one issue I cant grasp which is why I joined this site hoping for an answer.
I have a valid US driving license and I have been told I could go to the RTA and exchange or however they do it to receive a UAE license. I do not have a residency visa here due to some sponsor propblems so I got an international drivers permit this summer on my vacation home hoping i could rent a car and be able to drive with that. Apparently there is still an age limit on driving here atleast the american rental companys are 21 in which i'll be in february. Anyways, does anyone have any advice on what to do? I just want to be able to drive here my father and step mother have vehicles over here is there any way i could go on their auto insurance or anything of that nature. Ill respond to any questions you may have if needed to further help with my situation. Inshallah ill get some help LOL thanks alot for reading
Kind Regards
x


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

rick_james said:


> Hello all, this is my first time using the expat website but have been told it's a great way to obtain answers. Brief info I am a US citizen have been living here in Dubai for nearly two years now. I know alot about stuff here in Dubai but there is one issue I cant grasp which is why I joined this site hoping for an answer.
> I have a valid US driving license and I have been told I could go to the RTA and exchange or however they do it to receive a UAE license. I do not have a residency visa here due to some sponsor propblems so I got an international drivers permit this summer on my vacation home hoping i could rent a car and be able to drive with that. Apparently there is still an age limit on driving here atleast the american rental companys are 21 in which i'll be in february. Anyways, does anyone have any advice on what to do? I just want to be able to drive here my father and step mother have vehicles over here is there any way i could go on their auto insurance or anything of that nature. Ill respond to any questions you may have if needed to further help with my situation. Inshallah ill get some help LOL thanks alot for reading
> Kind Regards
> x


hey, well im not sure about the rental and insurance, as i have not rented here yet, and as far as insurance goes my company takes care of it, and the license to be honest i am using my US license without problems, i have been pulled over, i have been to the police station once for not having my license with me, but when i did show it to them they never mentioned anything about it being international license or not, so with my regular Virginia Drivers License i have no problems driving in Dubai, but maybe i am lucky so far and have not come across some asswipe cop who would say something...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

rick_james said:


> Hello all, this is my first time using the expat website but have been told it's a great way to obtain answers. Brief info I am a US citizen have been living here in Dubai for nearly two years now. I know alot about stuff here in Dubai but there is one issue I cant grasp which is why I joined this site hoping for an answer.
> I have a valid US driving license and I have been told I could go to the RTA and exchange or however they do it to receive a UAE license. I do not have a residency visa here due to some sponsor propblems so I got an international drivers permit this summer on my vacation home hoping i could rent a car and be able to drive with that. Apparently there is still an age limit on driving here atleast the american rental companys are 21 in which i'll be in february. Anyways, does anyone have any advice on what to do? I just want to be able to drive here my father and step mother have vehicles over here is there any way i could go on their auto insurance or anything of that nature. Ill respond to any questions you may have if needed to further help with my situation. Inshallah ill get some help LOL thanks alot for reading
> Kind Regards
> x


You cannot obtain a Dubai driving licence if you do not have residence. 

The law says that you must have an International Driving Permit in order to rent a car. Even if the agency does not ask to se it you still require it tio drive legally.

21 years is the minimum age for all rental agencies. It's an insurance issue as young drivers are higher risk.
-


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I would have thought that you would be allowed to drive your father's/stepmother's car as a visitor, with his permission. Someone correct me if I am wrong (or is it still an age issue?).


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

wandabug said:


> I would have thought that you would be allowed to drive your father's/stepmother's car as a visitor, with his permission. Someone correct me if I am wrong (or is it still an age issue?).


That has to be approved by the insurance company so the OP would have to check with them. Last I heard you had to have a proper UAE licence to drive any owned car.
-


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

You should call the car insurance company and ask them directly if the coverage is extended to you if you drive your parents car having an international driving permit only. Per the RTA regulations you are allowed to drive the cars of 1st degree family members whilst on a visitors visa if you have a valid international driving permit (along with your country's driving license), as long as you are 18 years or older. But being actually insured, that is another matter. 

As Elphaba points, once you are on a residents visa you will need to immediately swap your US license for the Dubai one). 

I hope people do not take these matters lighly, a friend of mine was detained at the police station for 3 days and got a 10,000 dhs fine for not having the appropriate driving license. The fact is that driving without the appropriate permit is illegal and there are serious consequences to it.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> That has to be approved by the insurance company so the OP would have to check with them. Last I heard you had to have a proper UAE licence to drive any owned car.
> -


Correct, you cannot drive a private car on an international driver's license. If you crash, you are not insured - the father and stepmum's insurance will be null and void in this case, which could be a major problem!

My recommendation is to make use of the metro and taxis until you are old enough to rent a car or obtain your residence permit (whichever comes first). The problems and hassles that come with breaking the law is not even worth it as the law can be quite heavy-handed! When I first arrived here, there was a case of a Pakistani driver who was jailed for driving on his Pakistani license and again (shocking but true!), I also have 2 friends (English and Aussie) who got away with a telling off for the same offence! Not a good idea to tempt fate - easier to make use of public transport instead!


----------



## rick_james (Oct 16, 2010)

cheers guys i appreciate it


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Correct, you cannot drive a private car on an international driver's license. If you crash, you are not insured - the father and stepmum's insurance will be null and void in this case, which could be a major problem!


Maz, that's not necessarily correct. My insurance covers anyone on a visit visa who has an international driving licence to drive my car. Insurance policies vary greatly so I would recommend the OP contacts his parents' insurer to be certain.


----------



## rick_james (Oct 16, 2010)

Sparkysair said:


> Maz, that's not necessarily correct. My insurance covers anyone on a visit visa who has an international driving licence to drive my car. Insurance policies vary greatly so I would recommend the OP contacts his parents' insurer to be certain.



Could I borrow your car then haha, i think my stepmum has it out for me that she doesnt want me to drive her vehicles -_- but idk ill check the insurance myself if anything i turn 21 in february ill just rent my own car then or save up money somehow and buy a car n just hope to not get caught with it haha jk! shame dubai doesnt have a lottery


----------

